# Goat afterbirth? Help



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is only my second goat birth, the first was horrible. The vet had to deliver it. This one wasn't bad but isn't there suppose to be some sort of afterbirth that comes out? Just the baby came out and nothing else. I called the vet and he said it would be ok that it would just rot in there and pass on its own. But that just doesn't sound right to me? Some advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How long ago did she kid?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> How long ago did she kid?


About 1 1/2 hours ago. The baby came out and the cord was still connected inside. the mama bit it and then started bleeding a little then nothing else came out. Sorry if I sound like a dummy this was my first time by myself.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> How long ago did she kid?


I just went back ou to check on them and to take pics of baby and she has something coming out now


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's ok just give her time. Did she chew off the cord closest to the kid? That's perfectly normal.
The kid nursing produces natural oxytocin which helps uterus conract, you should see the afterbirth soon.
Some pass it almost immecdiatly & some take up to 24 hrs.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> It's ok just give her time. Did she chew off the cord closest to the kid? That's perfectly normal.
> The kid nursing produces natural oxytocin which helps uterus conract, you should see the afterbirth soon.
> Some pass it almost immecdiatly & some take up to 24 hrs.


Thanks. I have been a nervous wreck all morning. Was just scared something was gonna go wrong again. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the cute baby. 

Asking questions is OK, never feel like a dummy, we all had to start somewhere, even us pro's, LOL.

And yes, that is afterbirth coming out.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a super cutie!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Congrats on the cute baby.
> 
> Asking questions is OK, never feel like a dummy, we all had to start somewhere, even us pro's, LOL.
> 
> And yes, that is afterbirth coming out.


Thanks  her name is "Kisses"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes it will come out, its already starting to.
No that is not right what the vet told! If the afterbirth never came out, yes it would rot in her, and cause her to get a massive infection and most likely die. He shouldn't have his license if he's telling people that!

But she is fine, her's is coming out. Cute baby!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahoooo congrats on one adorable little kid...my she ?he is adorable......Glad mom did good...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Yes it will come out, its already starting to.
> No that is not right what the vet told! If the afterbirth never came out, yes it would rot in her, and cause her to get a massive infection and most likely die. He shouldn't have his license if he's telling people that!
> 
> But she is fine, her's is coming out. Cute baby!


Thanks.
Yeah I thought it was crazy too. There are two dr.s at the vets office here. My vet that I always use and the one that owns the practice wasn't in so they put that quack on the phone instead. I plan on calling tomorrow to let dr.wester know what he told me.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

erica4481 said:


> Thanks.
> Yeah I thought it was crazy too. There are two dr.s at the vets office here. My vet that I always use and the one that owns the practice wasn't in so they put that quack on the phone instead. I plan on calling tomorrow to let dr.wester know what he told me.


Actually your vet was half right. If it doesnt pass by the morning, call the vet for a shot of oxytocin which can help it pass. If it still doesnt, then yes it will stay inside and rot however this is quite common for goats and usually doesnt cause any complications as long as the doe has been treated for antibiotics.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Yes it will come out, its already starting to.
> No that is not right what the vet told! If the afterbirth never came out, yes it would rot in her,* and cause her to get a massive infection and most likely die.* He shouldn't have his license if he's telling people that!
> 
> But she is fine, her's is coming out. Cute baby!


This isnt true. Retained placenta is quite a common thing with goats. As long as the doe is put on antibiotics, that will prevent an infection and they generally dont have any complications. And if they do get an infection from a retained placenta, called metritis, its easily treated and extremely rare for a goat to die from it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

And yes, that kid is incredibly cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

keren said:


> This isnt true. Retained placenta is quite a common thing with goats. As long as the doe is put on antibiotics, that will prevent an infection and they generally dont have any complications. And if they do get an infection from a retained placenta, called metritis, its easily treated and extremely rare for a goat to die from it.


Couldn't have said it any better. Happens all the time in cattle as well. Easy to catch, easy to treat, very few complications.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute baby! I am sure you already know, but don't pull on the placenta. (afterbirth). It is attached inside with little
button things- kind of like velcro, and if you pull them, they can actually tear the uterus. 
The doe may eat all or some of the afterbirth. It won't hurt her, but I always like to get rid of it after they check it out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Keren


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Yes it will come out, its already starting to.
> No that is not right what the vet told! If the afterbirth never came out, yes it would rot in her, and cause her to get a massive infection and most likely die. He shouldn't have his license if he's telling people that!
> 
> But she is fine, her's is coming out. Cute baby!


I agree!!! I'm thinking "the vet really said that!!!!" Wow!!!! Is all I can say! SMH


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Yes it will come out, its already starting to.
> No that is not right what the vet told! If the afterbirth never came out, yes it would rot in her, and cause her to get a massive infection and most likely die. He shouldn't have his license if he's telling people that!
> 
> But she is fine, her's is coming out. Cute baby!


Lala and baby are doing great and all seems well. What are the signs of an infection to look for just for future reference?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the baby and all being ok.

Has she passed the afterbirth? I just wanted to tell you that you might see her eating it. That too is normal. I always let my girls eat it and some do not. Yes it is nasty watching but it is really good for them.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> What are the signs of an infection to look for just for future reference?


The doe will look "off", probably be off feed, lethargic, and you will smell a really bad odor coming off her rear end.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> Congratulations on the baby and all being ok.
> 
> Has she passed the afterbirth? I just wanted to tell you that you might see her eating it. That too is normal. I always let my girls eat it and some do not. Yes it is nasty watching but it is really good for them.


As far as I know she did . Someone said that she was passing it in the pic I posted. And little stuff has been coming out since. But seems to have stopped now.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She will have a discharge for several weeks. That is normal.


----------

